# Sylmls Cockapoos



## KarenK (Aug 1, 2017)

I have visited Sylmls Cockapoos in Lincolnshire - and have a girl puppy 'reserved' from a litter not yet born. Due anytime now. Anyone had any dealings with Sylmls Cockapoos and Sylvia Hook. What was your experiences good or bad ? Honest and truthful responses please. Thanks KarenK


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=99810&highlight=sylml


----------

